# Very Clear 12-week Scan, Boy or Girl?



## lian_83

Was lucky to get very clear scans of the baby at 12+w. Can anyone help me figure out the sex based on nub/skull theory?


----------



## Mummy2B21

Basing on the nub theory Boy! :)


----------



## Lisa_84

Very boyish nub! :)


----------



## WantaBelly

:blue:


----------



## lian_83

Thanks for the replies. There is one girl vote vs 4 boys. 

On the first scan, is that dangle a nub or the cord or leg.


----------



## lian_83

Shameless plug..

I'm really excited. :yehey: I would love a boy for my firstborn. I think DH is leaning more towards girl. We'll love the baby either way.
Thanks heaps.


----------



## Elpis_x

:blue:


----------



## lesh07

Boy def. xxx


----------



## lian_83

Thanks for those who voted. Darn, I can't afford a private gender scan hence I just have to completely rely on this. My next scan isn't until mid-September when I'll be 21-weeks.


----------



## lian_83

I'm team :blue:

I guess nub theory is correct! I am so excited to be a first-time mom.


----------



## lw0619

looks like im alone in this, but i think girl based on skull! beautiful scans :)


----------



## Lisa_84

Congrats on team blue! :)


----------



## lw0619

lian_83 said:


> I'm team :blue:
> 
> I guess nub theory is correct! I am so excited to be a first-time mom.

HA i didnt even see this when i made my guess... im obviously SO good at it ;) Congratulations on your sweet boy!! my oH was the same and wanted a girl! i thought he was the only one out there! haha


----------



## Courtney917

Looks like my sons scan!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats!


----------

